# Auditing monitored anesthesia



## JLMT (Feb 9, 2010)

I am auditing anesthesia for the first time and not sure how to tell if the modifier QS actually applies.  I see "monitors on", etc but this seems to me just a normal part of anesthesia.  Can someone tell me specifically what to look for to see if QS applies?  Thanks a bunch!!:


----------



## hgolfos (Feb 10, 2010)

QS indicates that MAC (monitored anesthesia care) was used, it does not refer to the intraoperative monitoring of the patient, but the level of consciousness the patient reaches.  Most anesthesia charge sheets and graphic records have a place which indicates the anesthesia type "General, epidural, spinal, MAC, block" etc.  If QS is billed the charge should indicate the anesthesia type as MAC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JLMT (Feb 11, 2010)

THANKS SO MUCH! I appreciate your help.


----------

